# The Disenfranchisement of Young Men in The West: issues of anime & manga, race, alt-right hypocrisy, women, & other related male issues for discussion



## Meiwaku (Apr 20, 2022)

Spoiler: Other images I made to this effect with a template to put your own in







Dear leader requested this be a thread to prevent spergging in the Nick threads.  The quote from AutIsm Huangdi Himself:


Null said:


> a lot of young men in the US are disenfranchised from their culture and people. japan/anime/manga/asian girls are just an outlet for that rage. if you want to go down that route go for it. but don't get mad at people who don't bail out and stop trying to slander the half a billion white women on the planet as being niggerlovers just because your only exposure to white women is jewish media


*Forward/ Historical Context on Racial & American Political Guidelines*
Alt-right (alternative rightwing in politics) and conservative men often talk about the importance of the future of the current majority racial demographic in America, which is currently "white people".  The foundations of America and the West has been build upon a history of this demographic and in order to keep values similar, one must have the same pool of people to pick from. Alt-right will argue this is why "Jew media" promotes ideas such as "race mixing".

*Why do some cultures that are all one race seem to hate each other?*
Because they're _*ethnic groups*_, that have long historical beef. These people are not a homogenous race. Race is an American Concept.

*What is Race?*
Race is an invention specifically within America, as those from the rest of the world know Ethnic groups or tribes take precedence over skin tone. Genetically speaking , Africa has the most genetically diverse peoples and countries like China have 56 ethnic groups (the largest being Han Chinese). This is a concept that is difficult for Americans to grasp as to the rest of the world, Americans are Americans. The melting pot of european and other ethnic identities has lead to most Americans identifying themselves by countries or cultures of origin. A "white person" may say theyre German/Welsh and an "Asian" may say they're "Vietnamese". The melting pot of America has been important to ideology in terms of keeping unanimous

*What is White and what constitutes a White Person?*
Ask both a /pol/ tard and a leftist SJW the same thing using different ethnic groups and compare notes until you have gotten the answers, they are surprisingly similar because horseshoe theory is real sometimes. SJWs argue it's "colonizers" or those who benefit from "white privilege", the /pol/ user will go on a rant about Jews, who are not white by both SJW&/pol/ status, and end up with heritage in the western European region and discounting certain areas such as Ireland, Italy and I suppose now Russia giving recent events.

However, this is not true in the rest of the world Asking an African from sub-saharan Africa grants you the "drop of blood" rule to where Obama is white. In Brazil, where the Songhai Dynasty (the we wuz kangz one that was Sudanese Muslim fyi) exported most of its slaves, you get delineations of mestizo, quadroon etc. that still exist as categories to this day. These terms are depending upon your heritage and how black/white/indigenous you are.

In other words, it's a tossup depending upon your personal definition.

Dear Leader personally uses the "nipple test" of pinkness which is not always fool proof, as many east Asian men and women possess pink nipples. This can be confirmed in non-coomer ways such as going to a pool or being a woman in a changing room. The only real way to know is DNA and even then the liklihood of "race mixing" in your bloodline is extremely high.

*Does it Matter if if I want to Marry/Reproduce with Someone Outside my Race?*
That's up to you and your values systems.

If you _claim_ as a male to want to save the white American ethnic group you deserve to be ridiculed for your hypocrisy and shit choices are are probably a Fed.

*Is it Possible to Keep America on the Same Value System with Other Ethnic Groups/Races Immigrating?*
Yes, but they have to get into the fucking melting pot.

Groups that do not assimilate end up dividing American ideologies for better or worse. It's why Italians and Irish were once "not white" but have since been accepted. It is also why SJWS argue "Asians" are 'white" despite not being white because of successful integration and excelling in academic success within the American system. The reason Libertarians argue "Asians" are "white" is because they want to have sex with them without any semblance of white guilt.

The way this assimilation into the melting pot was done in the turn of the 20th century was quotas for immigrants to keep population levels stable. For example. if the country is 3% Asian you would only let in a number of Asians to keep the population from increasing to anywhere over 3%. Yes this meant telling people to get back on the boat.

In OP's opinion, the most American thing you can do is yell "___ privilge!!!" and adopt an individualist stance. When minorities from collectivist cultures are saying this, they are already Americanized and just don't know it.
------
*What is the Current Happening with White Young Men in The West (TM)?*

It is well known that 'murican conservatives, for whatever retarded reason, wish to sperg on white supremacy yet fail to even pass *step 1* which is to date/marry/have sex with white women.

Notable lolcow examples of hypocritical ideology on "preserving the white race"

Ethan Ralph (whore mongerer of non-white women, also not married)
Nick Fuentes (_painfully _gay and not white by anyone's definition)

*Notable Culprits up for Discussion: *
Commonly cited issues on this website, OP does not inherently vouch for all of these as equally valid reasoning

*Unhealthy Views of Women*

Incel ideology
Blaming women for your own issues
Not interacting with half the human population except when trying to cum
Weird Alt-right media people telling you it's gay to fuck women
Media and incel groups demonizing white women as a hivemind of crazy Karens and feminists who want to cut your dicks off and have a matriarchal society.
Mail Order Bride pushing into south america, southeast asia, china, india etc. for a "submissive wife" (spoiler alert: Asian women, especially Chinese women, are_ not _doormats in the slightest).
Wanting a """trad wife""" as the solution to their problems
Increasingly high social standards for ones "ideal woman" yet lacking the insight to improve ones self
*Global Influences*

"Global Homo"
War in times of relative peace
Chinese influences in American Economy
Too many choices and issues
Diversity issues
*Anti-social Outlets*

Unhealthy escapism in Weebery (VTubers, Anime & Manga)
Unhealthy escapism in other outlets 
Parasocial relationships with angry pseudo-intellectual men who tell them retarded shit about women, politics, philosophy, life choices, and make them increasingly angry at world (Nick Fuentes, Ralph, Beardson, Jordan Peterson).
Terminally online individuals
Lack of irl community such as churches/organized religion/ sports groups etc.
*Poor Coping Mechanisms*

Consoomerism (all kinds)
Coomerisms
Trooning Out (please do not turn this into a tranny thread)
Drugs/Alcohol/ Gambling/ Whore mongering
Not making meaningful relationships with people
Rage that inevitably boils over into daily life
Not taking responsibility for ones own actions
Ending up with bounds of hypocrisy within your own movement due to an inability to self-reflect or have solid values.
Being so exceptional you have to become a fed
Neckbearding and thinking your trad wife can't wait to live in your moms basement with you

Please discuss this trashfire.


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2022)

Chink women look like dogs.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 20, 2022)

Null said:


> Chink women look like dogs.


Whitegirl guys fuck dogs?

edit: ninjaed
edit 2: Not anymore?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 20, 2022)

Null said:


> Chink women look like dogs.


Do they get eaten as well?


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 20, 2022)

I realize in retrospect it was likely  of me to put so much effort into an OP that ended up in AT. This must be how parents feel watching their children troon out.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 20, 2022)

Well,  guess I can sperg a bit here.

I think asian women are easier to get than white women for some guys.
A guy that could get a 4/10 white woman can get a 5-6/10 asian woman.
It's also closer to a white woman than a black/indian women.
Asian woman are also easier to get along and handle than a latina for example.

There's also the whole anime/nerd compatibility asian women have.
Not really proving that much but if you look at top female esport player then most of them are asian/asian american.


			https://www.esportsearnings.com/players/female-players
		


Well an asian gf is better than a cat boy I guess.
I think the whole: "you should date someone that looks like you " thing stupid.
However if you want muh ethnostate and white babies then it's different.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 20, 2022)

Does the pink nipple test actually works?


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Apr 20, 2022)

Op too vague, is the issue that White men are "in crisis" or that they want to bang asian women in disproportionate proportions?

BTW Is it really that unpopular an opinion than men are not worse for wear today that they have ever been, compared to other groups?
The retarded side of SJW pandering isn't that consequential.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 20, 2022)

Before sperg-right became a thing we would simply call them autistic or stormfronters.


Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> Op too vague, is the issue that White men are "in crisis" or that they want to bang asian women in disproportionate proportions?


They blame society for their own shortcomings and think Asians will want to sleep with them simply because they're white. In a way they're similar to troons.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Isn't it your duty as a white man to bleach bloodlines?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 20, 2022)

Null said:


> Chink women look like dogs.


A..are you a chink woman Null-sama?


----------



## DJ Grelle (Apr 20, 2022)

Some of the essential anti-white-women memes (e.g. white women fuck dogs) also came from what was essentially non-whites seething at not getting white women (e.g. white girls fuck dogs was spearheaded by common filth; a mystery meat south american "trad" christian). 

I'd also say that it's a vicious circle of white nationalism attracting bottom-of-the-barrel losers who have nothing to lose in society, rampant grooming and closeted homosexuality, hypocrisy regarding healthy lifestyles _(do as I say not as I do)_ all leading to impressionable and dejected young white men getting stuck in bad circles, getting their lives ruined and then just marinating in what is essentially a bucket of crabs, but the crabs are all massive losers in life.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 20, 2022)

It has little to nothing to do with any of that. It has to do with cultural and ideological shifts in the totality of our culture. The US used to be an honor and dignity culture, where minor slights could be rubbed off and major ones were dealt with by authority, but there was still a sense of honor and pride about families and people. 

It has switched to a culture of victimhood and shame, where you are supposed to be ashamed of who and what you are and that victims deserve the highest amount of respect and are completely reliant on authority. It has little to nothing to do with race, but with attitudes. Shame and victiomhood, as well as appealing to authority predominate, whereas cultures of honor and dignity are falling out of place. 

This means victims shame everyone, which means weakness predominates and controls, since they are the largest one to appeal and support authority and governments and corporations, giving them unparalleled power. Shame has replaced everything as punishment, as it is used to isolate and destroy you for the slightest insults. 

There is also no such thing as 'white' culture or the 'white' race. 'Black' only exists because of unknown ancestry of slavery. 'White' was created in the 1920s much like ESG was created now; so that the rich would have something to assuage their corrupt concourses. The white people were Danes, the WASPs, the Germans, the French and certain parts of Spain. Everyone else was not white. This is because they abused Italian, Irish and Slavic immigrants and those were the ones most likely to die in their factories or commit crimes, so they were naturally superior. 

Thinking in racial terms loses focus of why the current society is the way it is, and it only serves to deepen divisions. Its not about identity, its about the culture that is being fostered, where you surrender your honor and your dignity for weakness and destroying someone's life. Its about ideological tribalism and people who don't even know what thinking or empathy is, least of all how to do it. All of these are simply distractions from the bigger picture of what the current state of our culture is.


----------



## GhostButt (Apr 20, 2022)

The other option is _Once They Get Blacked, Accept Them Back_ and I don't feel like that will save muh white race either.
Literally more efficient to let the white women dilute the darkies while we dilute the yellows, if we're all gonna wind up as a gray mono-race in the end, I'd rather stir up some Sideways Slit in the meantime over tolerating conversation with mkultra brainrotted white women.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## crows in guns (Apr 20, 2022)

Nick Fuentes and Ralph dont have any influence outside of interent. The alt right as a whole doesnt.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 20, 2022)

GhostButt said:


> The other option is _Once They Get Blacked, Accept Them Back_ and I don't feel like that will save muh white race either.
> Literally more efficient to let the white women dilute the darkies while we dilute the yellows, if we're all gonna wind up as a gray mono-race in the end, I'd rather stir up some Sideways Slit in the meantime over tolerating conversation with mkultra brainrotted white women.


Ah yes, The Great *Hapa*ning.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Apr 20, 2022)

Narutard said:


> Before sperg-right became a thing we would simply call them autistic or stormfronters.
> 
> They blame society for their own shortcomings and think Asians will want to sleep with them simply because they're white.


In some way they are right you know. Depending in context, whites sometimes have a marginal social advantage in dating. Asian-Americans parents will be happier at the prospect of a white son-in-law rather than a black one for what I heard...

 If you are a westerner in general a lot of poor women will date you just for money and access to the West. It's fucked up and that's not love, just mutual exploitation but what can you do.

I think it's deeply broken that they would choose to take advantage of that, because that's not a healthy foundation of a relationship. But I don't have time to bitch about race-mixing, as I am not a nazi and besides it's too late to worry about that.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 20, 2022)

"entrainment website"


----------



## waffle (Apr 20, 2022)

Kids basacially live in the infowar. They are being constantly demoralized and tricked out of being happy and productive, especially the white ones. Even if you manage to snap your self out of it you have to find somebody else who has too, and women are way less likely to because reality is socially mediated for them. You basacially have to just find one who doesn't instantly balk at your ideas and slowly open her up it.


----------



## Grub (Apr 20, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> Well,  guess I can sperg a bit here.
> 
> I think asian women are easier to get than white women for some guys.
> A guy that could get a 4/10 white woman can get a 5-6/10 asian woman.
> ...


I feel like people who believe this have never actually been around many Asian women.  In my experience, money and status tends to be far more important to them than most white women I've met. Depending on what country they're from, you'll have to deal with their family and culture. Asian women tend to be more controlling in the relationship and essentially run the household and finances. 


JamusActimus said:


> There's also the whole anime/nerd compatibility asian women have.


That's mostly not true among actual adult Asian women outside terminally online Japanese girls.

Your whole post sums up exactly how retarded all these white dudes are when it comes to Asian women.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 20, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3199426


I can't find your msytery meat woman post anymore.
It was pretty funny


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 20, 2022)

Flamenco leading the beta uprising.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 20, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> In some way they are right you know. Depending in context, whites sometimes have a marginal social advantage in dating. Asian-Americans parents will be happier at the prospect of a white son-in-law rather than a black one for what I heard...
> 
> If you are a westerner in general a lot of poor women will date you just for money and access to the West. It's fucked up and that's not love, just mutual exploitation but what can you do.


I agree, but we are dealing with manchildren who think their whiteness is enough on its own. They're taking advantage of and being taken advantage of mail-order-brides without even realising it.


----------



## Inu Shiba (Apr 20, 2022)

"Anime/manga = every Asian woman" is like thinking "Disney/superheroes = every White American man"

Youz here really have fapped too much to hentai.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 20, 2022)

>thread about "The Disenfranchisement of Young Men in The West"
>made by asian lesbian
>opens with intense marxist rant about how race is a social construct and white people aint real
off to a great start OP


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Apr 20, 2022)

Imagine writing a post this fucking long to justify your hentai addiction

OP is gross


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Imagine writing a post this fucking long to justify your hentai addiction
> 
> OP is gross


Horny Jail didn't happen but if it did they should allow for death penalty.


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 20, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> >thread about "The Disenfranchisement of Young Men in The West"
> >made by asian lesbian
> >opens with intense marxist rant about how race is a social construct and white people aint real
> off to a great start OP
> View attachment 3199599


Op is a asian lesbian. Is this a female ricecell. Thats mad about white men taking all the Asian women


----------



## Certified_Autist (Apr 20, 2022)

waffle said:


> Kids basacially live in the infowar. They are being constantly demoralized and tricked out of being happy and productive,


This x1000. I know its not really relevant to this particular thread, but does no one find it strange that the whole concept of working hard to better yourself is increasingly mocked? The very phrase "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" is often treated as a joke.

Its like people just want an excuse to blame anything but themselves for their own mediocrity. Or if you want to lean into the conspiracy angle, its like the elites want the peasants to be demoralized so they can "own nothing and be happy" instead of trying to improve themselves or improve the world around them


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Apr 20, 2022)

Certified_Autist said:


> The very phrase "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" is often treated as a joke.


That very phrase was always ment to be used sarcastically, though, to refer at an impossible task.
Just think: what happens if you do pull your bootstrap? You ain't gonna go any higher.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 20, 2022)

I stand by the point that this is mostly, if not entirely, looking at the issue backwards. 
What_* is not * _happening is far right/white supremacist white males turning to hatred of white women, obsession with asians/anime/japan, and embracing a loser/incel lifestyle with antisocial habits as a solution to what they see as the fall of the west. 
What *is* happening is losers living an incel lifestyle full of antisocial habits and resentment towards normalcy attach to (or form, or co-opt, whatever) a far right/white supremacist movement that explains away their failures as a coping mechanism. 

The same people who shitpost about >tfw no gf a few years ago are calling white women race traitors now. 
The same people who were staunch atheists pre-2015 are miraculously crossing the Tiber and larping tradcath now. 
The same people who latched onto feminism as an excuse for their woes then are using race mixing/demographics as an excuse now. 

To be clear, I'm not saying that any of these things aren't legitimate issues or movements- rather that there's a large sect shifting between them as it becomes a fashionable crutch to excuse their failures and vent their frustrations. They aren't political extremists idolizing japs out of western dejection, they're faggots fetishizing japs out of western rejection. The entire hatred of white women bit is one massive cope and seethe aimed at all those nice, cute girls evil, whorish slut race traitors who never gave them the time of day. 
I don't doubt there's some normal, sociable, and well-enough-adjusted people on the furthest right end of the political spectrum, BUT when you've got people like that America First/groyper twitter saying it's not bad a black guy rammed his car through a white crowd and killed a bunch of little girls because "they'd just grow up to be roastie race traitors anyway" you know something fishy is up.


----------



## CumDumpster (Apr 20, 2022)

If I'm being honest, there's also the fact that legal systems (especially family court) in the western hemisphere are always biased in favor of the woman, barring the obvious legal spats between people of the same sex.
When that happens, the word of the older individual is deemed more trustworthy, based on the old adage that seniors are wise (I can prove that false by the fact that immature seniors exist).



Certified_Autist said:


> Its like the elites want the peasants to be demoralized so they can "own nothing and be happy" instead of trying to improve themselves or improve the world around them


Homeless folk seem to look more well-kept as of late, showing that a popular reason for homelessness now is economic displacement.
I suspect that one way to take away the houses would be to make houses part of that silly "capital gains tax" that Democrats (let's be honest, the current president is too dumb to even conjure this plan up) are mulling over.  Almost as if Republicans let Biden in as a mass-deprogramming effort...


----------



## Inu Shiba (Apr 20, 2022)

Is the alt-right even still a thing? I got the impression it disappeared a few years ago by itself. I haven't heard from it since, like, before the Covid 19 thing.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Apr 20, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> Is the alt-right even still a thing? I got the impression it disappeared a few years ago by itself. I haven't heard from it since, like, before the Covid 19 thing.


In the minds of the most ardent leftists, it is.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 20, 2022)

Certified_Autist said:


> This x1000. I know its not really relevant to this particular thread, but does no one find it strange that the whole concept of working hard to better yourself is increasingly mocked? The very phrase "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" is often treated as a joke.
> Its like people just want an excuse to blame anything but themselves for their own mediocrity. Or if you want to lean into the conspiracy angle, its like the elites want the peasants to be demoralized so they can "own nothing and be happy" instead of trying to improve themselves or improve the world around them


'work hard to better yourself' is a viable approach to situations that actually work that way. like, if you're fat and want to be thin, 'work hard on your exercise routine and diet' is a good way to achieve that goal.

but for issues that are broader and less clear cut, it isn't. like, how is one supposed to "work hard" at finding a social circle or even a girlfriend? that would be counterproductive, cause you'll just come off as desperate, as trying too hard, which is a major turnoff for most people. 
and it's similar when it comes to a lot of peoples economic/financial situation. imagine you're stuck in a dead end job that barely pays enough for you to pay your bills. how do you get to a better place from there? the first advice is usually  to get a better education, but your full time job doesnt give you the free time necessary to get that, and you can't quit the job because you need the money to live. "just work harder bro" doesn't really apply, it's meaningless non-advice.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Imagine writing a post this fucking long to justify your hentai addiction
> 
> OP is gross


yeah man I jack it to hentai cuz they're cute, no more justification needed


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Apr 20, 2022)

> *Anti-social Outlets*
> 
> 
> Unhealthy escapism in Weebery (VTubers, Anime & Manga)


I'm glad someone is saying it. This anime shit has ruined a whole generation of young men. Videogames as the main hobby also have to do with this.


----------



## Syntaxion (Apr 20, 2022)

instead of politics, young men should just go to the gym and lift some iron. Eat better. Get in shape. Go outside and socialize. Join a club or sport. Meet people. Friends, relationships, a career, etc. 

Live an actual life instead of rotting in this abyss known as "the internet"

Stop thinking about which fucking race of women you end up getting babies with, that way of talking creeps out the vast majority of women and shows you've spent too much time online.

Ths goes for all of them. SJWs, nazis, poltards, leftists, etc


----------



## Narutard (Apr 20, 2022)

Inu Shiba said:


> Is the alt-right even still a thing?


In Europe it’s very much alive. 


DumbDude42 said:


> "just work harder bro" doesn't really apply, it's meaningless non-advice.


“Touch grass” is what they should be preaching, but that’s never going to happen.


Syntaxion said:


> instead of politics, young men should just go to the gym and lift some iron. Eat better. Get in shape. Go outside and socialize. Join a club or sport. Meet people. Friends, relationships, a career, etc.
> 
> Live an actual life instead of rotting in this abyss known as "the internet"


Social media was a mistake and I hate how addictive it is. It’s a giant waste of time and adds nothing but a false sense of belonging

I should just stop coming back here.


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 20, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> instead of politics, young men should just go to the gym and lift some iron. Eat better. Get in shape. Go outside and socialize. Join a club or sport. Meet people. Friends, relationships, a career, etc.
> 
> Live an actual life instead of rotting in this abyss known as "the internet"
> 
> ...


I think that is most men.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 20, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> instead of politics, young men should just go to the gym and lift some iron. Eat better. Get in shape. Go outside and socialize. Join a club or sport. Meet people. Friends, relationships, a career, etc.
> 
> Live an actual life instead of rotting in this abyss known as "the internet"
> 
> ...


Well the problem becomes you increasingly can't. To have a career, you must give up your friends for job prospects, nevermind the fact that I have to hear about BLM, troons, residential graves, and HAES at my job and pretend to care.

I feel like I've exhausted most hobbies and lifting personally. I'm smarter and more athletic than almost anyone, so winning against some guy just isn't as much fun as either doing something with someone I like, or someone who is around my skill level.

I don't blame the guys for checking out because having friends and relationships that are actually worthwhile is the challenge of life.


----------



## Grub (Apr 20, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> Well the problem becomes you increasingly can't. To have a career, you must give up your friends for job prospects,


That's called being a grown up. Friends come and go. It's just the way of things.


PaleTay said:


> nevermind the fact that I have to hear about BLM, troons, residential graves, and HAES at my job and pretend to care.


At my job we laugh about troons, fatties are encouraged to get in shape and the residential grave shit was completely ignored, instead we complain about how a native midden pile costs retarded amounts of money and it's best just to pretend you never found it.


PaleTay said:


> I feel like I've exhausted most hobbies


So you've done and mastered literally every single thing there is to do ever?


PaleTay said:


> I'm smarter and more athletic than almost anyone


Sure ya are bud, sure.



PaleTay said:


> I don't blame the guys for checking out because having friends and relationships that are actually worthwhile is the challenge of life.


It is, but you gotta realize, even if you've got the bestest friend in the whole world, they've still got their own life, they can move, get married and have kids, die, any number of things where, suddenly, your friendship isn't as important to them and there's nothing you can do about it. Trying to revolve your life around having 'worthwhile' friends is really not the best way to have a fulfilling life.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 20, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ok I was wondering what kind of woman would agree to marry this manchild who plays anime games for a living, then I realized... he must be a libertarian! Pinoy wife I assume from that minion picture. They fucking love minions.





3322 said:


> Wow what an absolute mutt, at least I was right about him being a libertarian since she is chinky as fuck. This chick also kind of looks like she has a very feminine penis, just judging from the moustache and jaw.
> 
> If you think a white man dating a brown/chinky *mystery meat woman *is "punching up" it's already over or you, brother.





3322 said:


> Having no kids despite being married for many years and almost 40 is definitely cringe. Just as cringe as the fact that Jim couldn't find a white woman to marry him. Nick could definitely get a white wife, there are plenty of pictures of him with women who throw themselves at him, he is just a homosexual, which is degenerate and cringe in it's own way, but in the end he is not a real Incel. He is also only 23 so being unmarried is not really an own to him.
> 
> Any Asian woman who is willing to marry a white man is not a conservative. What is she conserving? Nothing. Certainly she is not a traditional woman, since a traditional Asian woman would not racemix, as her grandparents and her entire culture would strongly disagree with it. The kind of Asian women who date white men are liberals, like Jade, who used to be a camwhore and shake her ass and titties for random men on the internet, certainly not based or trad in any way and nothing to be proud of.





3322 said:


> I mean, it is definitely for the best that he isn't making little Elliot Rodgers, even without the cancer aids. But it's still a very sad life for a grown man to live... childless in an interracial marriage, spending his dying days watching anime. It is sad for Jade too. he is keeping her from fulfilling her purpose in life and even if it is her choice, she will probably be very resentful one day over the fact that she never got to have kids. It's not for me to say how much of this is the consequence of his own actions and how much is just circumstance, maybe giving Jim cancer aids is God's way of preventing a little hapa mass-shooter, who knows.





3322 said:


> I'm happily married with children and we are both white, so you can't really own me with your fantasy. I know some people get uncomfortable when someone has strong morals and believes and openly states them, but that won't stop me from doing so.





3322 said:


> That's cause Asians will literally bleach their nipples to look pink, what you see in porn is not reality my friend. No asian naturally has pink nipples. They also wear blue contacts, bleach their skin and their hair to look more white, idiots like you probably think that's real as well.
> 
> View attachment 3195073





3322 said:


> I didn't read any of that except for the TLDR, cause holy fuck dude. You're just wrong and watch too much porn. Women bleach their shit for porn. Asians also invented filters to make them appear more white and photoshop the shit out of their pictures. And the Asian women who are conservatives are not the ones racemixing with white guys. I assume there are some nipple pics of Nick out there since people call him "little nipples", but I'm not gay so I won't go looking for them.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Apr 20, 2022)

This can be summed up in one sentence:

"White is right"


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Apr 20, 2022)

My theory is Gen X never produced enough kids (they were a much small generation to begin with) and now Gen Z who are at or getting to the age of dating and marriage can't find romantic partners. While there are Millennial ''Incel's'' I would say the culture is actually taking off much more among Gen Z men and teens who are staring down a void in romantic opportunities so they get mad and bitch about it. 

This is a consequence of inadequate birth rate and a higher ratio of men to women (look what's happening in India). I would say Millennial Incel's were mostly spergs, closeted gay men or downright ugly but Gen Z is dealing with something entirely different and it will only get worse.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 20, 2022)

>be me
>young man 
>wake up
>go to shitty job with low pay
>after work go to shitty school that teaches you nothing useful
>if you go to school long enough you can get a slightly higher paying shitty job
>finally get home
>go to bed
>sleep 4 hours
>wake up
>do it all again

No wonder we all just want to die.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 20, 2022)

Grub said:


> That's called being a grown up. Friends come and go. It's just the way of things.
> 
> At my job we laugh about troons, fatties are encouraged to get in shape and the residential grave shit was completely ignored, instead we complain about how a native midden pile costs retarded amounts of money and it's best just to pretend you never found it.
> 
> ...


To a reasonable extent, anything that I've had interest in I've mastered. Top 100 MMR for a couple games growing up, did well in sports, did very well in school, did well in creative endeavors, reached lifting goals rather quickly. 

There's reasonable limits, for example I've played sports with future professional athletes who are much better than me but that's an unrealistic standard for mastery. I'm good enough at sports and games that I really struggle to find people who could theoretically beat me even with handicaps.

Well what do? Chase some unrealistic and unattainable goal? Force myself to have hobbies I don't particularly like? The only realistic goal is worthwhile relationships.


----------



## Grub (Apr 20, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> To a reasonable extent, anything that I've had interest in I've mastered. Top 100 MMR for a couple games growing up, did well in sports, did very well in school, did well in creative endeavors, reached lifting goals rather quickly.


Anyone I've ever met who I'd consider a master something has never professed to be a master and are usually humble and continually try to become even better.



PaleTay said:


> There's reasonable limits, for example I've played sports with future professional athletes who are much better than me but that's an unrealistic standard for mastery. I'm good enough at sports and games that I really struggle to find people who could theoretically beat me even with handicaps


So what you're actually saying is, you're pretty good at these things, but you don't have the drive and won't put the effort in to actually master anything.



PaleTay said:


> Well what do? Chase some unrealistic and unattainable goal? Force myself to have hobbies I don't particularly like? The only realistic goal is worthwhile relationships.



Well, you seem to have painted your life into this corner where, I'm not sure how old you are, but, just based on what you say, I'm guessing somewhere in your twenties, probably early to mid, you've done all there is to do, your only options are unrealistic goals or using other people to have a fulfilling life. In the end, the problem is you, assuming other people will somehow make your life better will always lead to disappointment.

Overall you sound like you have a very narrow field of interests, you're uninterested in even contemplating doing anything outside those interests you've 'mastered' and are looking externally for fulfilment.

It's never going to happen.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 20, 2022)

Grub said:


> Anyone I've ever met who I'd consider a master something has never professed to be a master and are usually humble and continually try to become even better.
> 
> 
> So what you're actually saying is, you're pretty good at these things, but you don't have the drive and won't put the effort in to actually master anything.
> ...


I wouldn't say narrow but I guess in the sense that I don't enjoy getting drunk and watching TV or a lot of forms of consumption as much as others. Otherwise I would consider it wider than most, I've tried almost everything I can think of.

I'm in my mid 20s. I would say I've reached a realistic mastery, I've worked hard, life in general has come easy, however when I've realized that something is an unrealistic goal it became a lower priority.


----------



## Grub (Apr 20, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> I wouldn't say narrow but I guess in the sense that I don't enjoy getting drunk and watching TV or a lot of forms of consumption as much as others. Otherwise I would consider it wider than most, I've tried almost everything I can think of.


There's an entire world of things out there besides getting drunk, watching TV and consuming. You may have tried all the things you can think of, but there's a world of things out there, many of which you've never heard of or even understood was a thing.


PaleTay said:


> I'm in my mid 20s.


Yeah sounds about right.


PaleTay said:


> I would say I've reached a realistic mastery,


I'm going to be blunt, you have not.


PaleTay said:


> I've worked hard,


You and millions of other people in the world. 


PaleTay said:


> life in general has come easy,
> however when I've realized that something is an unrealistic goal it became a lower priority.


If there's something I can recommend it's stepping outside your comfort zone. It's very easy to become comfortable only doing things you feel confident about and feel like you're good at. Most of the best things I've done in life have been when I've been forced to do something new or something I'm uncomfortable with.

I'm going to say straight up, the best thing you could do for yourself is get over your arrogant, all knowing, I'm the best at all the things, mindset. Chill out a bit and take life as it comes. Keep yourself open to things. You'd be surprised how much your life can actually change from just one new thing.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 21, 2022)

Grub said:


> There's an entire world of things out there besides getting drunk, watching TV and consuming. You may have tried all the things you can think of, but there's a world of things out there, many of which you've never heard of or even understood was a thing.
> 
> Yeah sounds about right.
> 
> ...


That's fair, but where I do struggle with fulfillment is most things I'm either immediately good at, or rapidly improve and they become part of my comfort zone. The most fun things have usually involved someone who improves as quickly as I do, or the idea that I might lose or at least be challenged.


----------



## Grub (Apr 21, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> The most fun things have usually involved someone who improves as quickly as I do


Again, looking to other people to find fulfillment. You're placing expectations on another person, in this case, they must be like you, as good as you, as quick learning as you.


PaleTay said:


> the idea that I might lose or at least be challenged.


You say that, but you're unwilling to branch out from the things you know or are good at. You have no problem losing or being challenged at something you know, that's easy, being challenged in a way that's new or at something you possibly have no chance of winning though...

This is what I mean by comfort zones. It's one thing to feel challenged in a situation you know, it's something entirely different to feel challenged by something new. It's humbling and exposes you to entirely new things and concepts and helps remind you, you're not as great as you think you are. Which inspires improvement and puts you in situations where you might find something entirely new in life.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 21, 2022)

Top Skink said:


> I stand by the point that this is mostly, if not entirely, looking at the issue backwards.
> What_* is not * _happening is far right/white supremacist white males turning to hatred of white women, obsession with asians/anime/japan, and embracing a loser/incel lifestyle with antisocial habits as a solution to what they see as the fall of the west.
> What *is* happening is losers living an incel lifestyle full of antisocial habits and resentment towards normalcy attach to (or form, or co-opt, whatever) a far right/white supremacist movement that explains away their failures as a coping mechanism.
> 
> ...


It's an unfortunate issue, to be certain. I get the suspicion it's born of both actual people with actual issues and astroturfed shysters trying to create more straw men.

Speaking from my own experience there's simply no mobility in the western world anymore, or at least it sure doesn't seem that way. Wages are super stagnate and vast swathes of previously blue collar backbone industries have been completely gutted from western countries. You can make enough working shit jobs to get by, but you generally won't make enough to impress any woman.

Women also seem to fall easier towards propaganda, so that makes them vehement globohomo supporters in my experience. Even so I don't hate women, I don't think they're race traitors or deserve to be killed. I just know that the game is rigged, so why shouldn't I be mad at that?

This thread is basically boomer "buckle up and do your duty you disgusting white male" cope, so I figured I'd at least try to explain why men are so angry about it all.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 21, 2022)

What is this even about? Sounds like SJW shit masquerading as faggy centrism to """objectively""" criticize White men, as if that's new.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 21, 2022)

Asia is terrible and you should never ever come here, never-ever.

Stay over there with your niggers and spics and troons and kikes and the islamikazes and other assorted third world trash “your” government keeps importing because reasons.

You are so much more hardcore than I, living with that diversity. My fedora off to you, sirs.

It is so much worse here. You should really stay away, and keep your trash valuable diversity there with you.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 21, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> how is one supposed to "work hard" at finding a social circle or even a girlfriend? that would be counterproductive, cause you'll just come off as desperate, as trying too hard, which is a major turnoff for most people.


work hard =/= appear to work hard. work hard means putting your best effort to complete a task, not exert yourself until you're sweating.
In the case of a social circle, it means taking the effort to be friendly, polite, and putting yourself out there to meet people. Same with a girlfriend, but with behaving like the kind of person a woman would want to date. *Ut ameris, amabilis esto*_" _and all that. 

In the nicest way possible (and not saying you're doing it) I think a lot of the rejection of the work hard for friends/gf comes from a semi-autistic or asocial mindset that doesn't think of politeness or sociability as being skills that take work to refine. non-sociable people have a tendency to cast friendliness, or just basic manners, aside as a worthless gimmick, when in reality it's something people persons practice and refine just as much as spergs do with, idk, video games or something. I have a few pretty spergy friends/family/coworkers and whenever they degrade extroverted behavior or social skills as beneath them, then whine about >tfw no gf and no friends, my sympathy dries up. It takes real effort to get good at conversation, being fun at parties, etc., namely through practice. 

If you don't have any kind of social circle at all, try just some light, friendly chatter at work, if you're awkward it's just practice. Just remember the golden wisdom that people always want to talk about themselves, so ask people what they think, keep it on them


----------



## CiaphasCain (Apr 21, 2022)

Secret Asshole said:


> It has switched to a culture of victimhood and shame, where you are supposed to be ashamed of who and what you are and that victims deserve the highest amount of respect and are completely reliant on authority.


*Literally this. *I never considered this to be a race problem, it's a cultural problem felt across the entire West, not just America.






Edit:


Top Skink said:


> The same people who were staunch atheists pre-2015 are miraculously crossing the Tiber and larping tradcath now.


I know people who were internet atheists back in the early TheAmazingAthiest era and they're much more well adjusted to reality now. People's views can genuinely change for the better and not everyone is larping.

I'm sure there are a lot of larpers though...


----------



## SomeDingus (Apr 21, 2022)

What is this thread even asking or trying to convey, I'm genuinely confused. Something about weebs wanting to date asian people?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Apr 21, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> What is this thread even asking or trying to convey, I'm genuinely confused. Something about weebs wanting to date asian people?


It's a place for autistic people to display their inability to have human relationships, and us to laugh at their misunderstandings of them, like an pajeet trying to woo white women from English and mores gleamed from watching porn.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 21, 2022)

If a white guy is really into Japanese culture and anime shit 9/10 times he's a retarded faggot pervert like Flamenco or a fat incel slob like Gator.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 21, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> If a white guy is really into Japanese culture and anime shit 9/10 times he's a retarded faggot pervert like Flamenco or a fat incel slob like Gator.


hot tbh


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 21, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> Go outside and socialize. Join a club or sport.


Mon where the hell do you live that has clubs lol. What are you in the Lil Rascals or The Buttercream Gang? Do you guys meet up in a treehouse? Saying "Join a club or sport" sounds straight out of an after school special.

The internet rules and provides endless entertainment and information.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 21, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Mon where the hell do you live that has clubs lol. What are you in the Lil Rascals or The Buttercream Gang? Do you guys meet up in a treehouse? Saying "Join a club or sport" sounds straight out of an after school special.


it does give off  a certain level of 'out of touch' vibes, yeah
kind of like when people say shit like "why don't you find a nice girlfriend at church" when in reality the only girls you find at church are like 60+ years old lol


----------



## Syntaxion (Apr 21, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Mon where the hell do you live that has clubs lol. What are you in the Lil Rascals or The Buttercream Gang? Do you guys meet up in a treehouse? Saying "Join a club or sport" sounds straight out of an after school special.
> 
> The internet rules and provides endless entertainment and information.


Where I live we have clubs for plenty of stuff. Card games, board games, clubs for specific age ranges (i.e. 18-25, or 30-40 or 50+) or clubs that do different kinds of sports. Even more if you're college age because then there's even more options.

And that's just groups, it's even more straight forward for sport. There's many to choose. It's not only good for social interaction but also for physical health in general. Personally I like stuff like kickboxing and mma, but that's obviously not the only choices. Even better, if you find something you like then you're joined by people who already share an interest.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 21, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> Where I live we have clubs for plenty of stuff. Card games, board games, clubs for specific age ranges (i.e. 18-25, or 30-40 or 50+) or clubs that do different kinds of sports. Even more if you're college age because then there's even more options.
> 
> And that's just groups, it's even more straight forward for sport. There's many to choose. It's not only good for social interaction but also for physical health in general. Personally I like stuff like kickboxing and mma, but that's obviously not the only choices. Even better, if you find something you like then you're joined by people who already share an interest.


If my life was so boring I felt the desire to join a card game/board game club I think I would just end it all.


----------



## Syntaxion (Apr 21, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> If my life was so boring I felt the desire to join a card game/board game club I think I would just end it all.


Well yeah, the point is that if you lack any and all social interaction, there are options available. Those options won't be perfect, but beggers can't be chosers. Besides, I'm sure there's plenty of great and normal people in those groups. Obviously you won't change from some anime addicted neet into an extraverted party-going chad just by joining a random group like that, but it provides some social interaction which is an important first step for some people. Better than being depressed and rotting away online and not changing anything at all.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 21, 2022)

Maybe it's because I live in a rural area, but I never hear about this kind of stuff about races. Only on the internet it seems like. Wasn't there an alt-right push to get out of the cities? I haven't seen them out here, despite how based and self-sufficient a lot of people claim to be.

I have an employee who constantly whines about having no friends, boyfriend, being out of shape, bored, etc. and the conversation always ends when I tell her maybe she should go on a walk sometime, see what she can find. Maybe take a class or attend a local event. She lives downtown so there's no excuse really.


----------



## KonradCruise (Apr 21, 2022)

To take this thread more seriously than just the surface level "femcel makes a thread"
I think that young white men are desperately searching for an identity that is actively being crushed underfoot by big corporate execs and hateful, interested, wealthy parties (jews, blacks, asians etc. who are as racist as any /pol/ack, self hating white people, raised by the same propaganda that has created this generation of disenfranchised men)

Add to this the active destruction of each generations understanding of basic lifeskills either by failure from the parents to pass it on, being terminally online, or pressure from the above to turn your average person into a pliant, passive consumer.

Instead of being able to repair the damage and provide them with proper life advice or even some basic "clean your room lmao" Jordan Peterson advice they get sucked into autistic grifters like the "hispanic savior of the white manlet race" Fuentes or Richard "crying queer" Spencer and other people who have threads here.
Then you have incel ideology and tranny worship which are both competing desperately to scrabble up as many of these demoralized, disenfranchised class as possible.
Its infuriating to have had personal associates tell me things like "I dunno man women just arent worth it, they all fuck dogs and niggers" (paraphrasing but i've heard shit like this with MULTIPLE individuals when trying to encourage them to TOUCH GRASS AND MEET SOME BITCHES)

If Rockwell was alive to see this he would probably be out fedposting some of these grifters in person.
To all the incel retards out there, if you try hard enough you will find a nice woman to fuck you, and she will say the N word too, but only if you put in the work and your personality is likeable in any way. Stop being a low value male and lift a finger for once in your life instead of complaining about it.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 21, 2022)

KonradCruise said:


> To take this thread more seriously than just the surface level "femcel makes a thread"
> I think that young white men are desperately searching for an identity that is actively being crushed underfoot by big corporate execs and hateful, interested, wealthy parties (jews, blacks, asians etc. who are as racist as any /pol/ack, self hating white people, raised by the same propaganda that has created this generation of disenfranchised men)
> 
> Add to this the active destruction of each generations understanding of basic lifeskills either by failure from the parents to pass it on, being terminally online, or pressure from the above to turn your average person into a pliant, passive consumer.
> ...


I think it's pretty easy to find an identity. Media doesn't cater to the young white man so much anymore, but I think that's for the best


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 21, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a rural area, but I never hear about this kind of stuff about races.


Same, beside briefly speaking about dating preferences, I never heard anyone sperg out about pink nipples or muh white children like on the internet.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Apr 21, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> If my life was so boring I felt the desire to join a card game/board game club I think I would just end it all.


But boardgame is super cool and super fun.


----------



## SomeDingus (Apr 21, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a rural area, but I never hear about this kind of stuff about races. Only on the internet it seems like.


Yeah I don't get what anyone is trying to say here. Maybe it's because I'm not completely out of touch with reality, but the immense majority of white men still play sports, fuck white girls, and aren't terminally online. Incels are incels for a reason, and it's because they're the bottom of the barrel candidates for any sort of relationship.


----------



## Corpun (Apr 21, 2022)

We get it dude you fuck asians.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Apr 21, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a rural area, but I never hear about this kind of stuff about races. Only on the internet it seems like. Wasn't there an alt-right push to get out of the cities? I haven't seen them out here, despite how based and self-sufficient a lot of people claim to be.
> 
> I have an employee who constantly whines about having no friends, boyfriend, being out of shape, bored, etc. and the conversation always ends when I tell her maybe she should go on a walk sometime, see what she can find. Maybe take a class or attend a local event. She lives downtown so there's no excuse really.


Yeah same here. I've never seen anyone at my job or in my small southern town complaining about race mixing or anything. I think that's what this thread is trying to convey. I can't really tell with all the sperging going on. I mean I'm a white guy who wants to check out of society but that's because I'm an antisocial reclusive sped who wants to be left alone to tend to my garden and animals. It has nothing to do with white girls fucking black guys or muh trad anime waifu.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 21, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> when in reality the only girls you find at church are like 60+ years old lol


Maybe depends on the church, but certainly not church youth organizations. Trying to pick up a chick after a mass/service sounds awful but I've seen couples meet in a youth group, in mid twenties. But I'm not sure I'd recommend doing that- cause even after you meet your wonderful sundress waufi, you're still gonna have to go to those shitty youth group meetings you only went to to pick up a girl.

Meet women somewhere you'd like to be and who'd be more likely to actually align your interests, and moreover get your mind off dating until you've established yourself as an actual human and have made some real, irl friends



SomeDingus said:


> What is this thread even asking or trying to convey, I'm genuinely confused. Something about weebs wanting to date asian people?


rambling OP is (I think) missing the point and trying to explain the reason for a phenomenon before accurately describing what it is. 

Basically, what's the deal with all those faggots obsessed with calling asians (japs) the superior trad culture and asians the trad waifu white men need, america first types ragging on white women as diabolic race traitors, shilling the WGFD/BLACKED meme, etc. 
I think OP is a little schizo as IMO it's less to due with asians and more with this strange tendency of seemingly far right white nationalist types paradoxically hating white women, the asian obsession's just one branch


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 21, 2022)

Top Skink said:


> Maybe depends on the church, but certainly not church youth organizations. Trying to pick up a chick after a mass/service sounds awful but I've seen couples meet in a youth group, in mid twenties. But I'm not sure I'd recommend doing that- cause even after you meet your wonderful sundress waufi, you're still gonna have to go to those shitty youth group meetings you only went to to pick up a girl.
> 
> Meet women somewhere you'd like to be and who'd be more likely to actually align your interests, and moreover get your mind off dating until you've established yourself as an actual human and have made some real, irl friends
> 
> ...



I think my point got obscured. I agree with your take I looked too deeply into the reason and less describing what it is other than paradoxical ideology.

Also, it's been stated/pointed out here I'm not a white man, which is true. So from an outside looking in perspective this my take. Although for the life of me, I cannot figure out the paradox of fucking other races women and INSISTING it's better other than "the grass is always greener on the other side".
I just have an interest in this type of thing and seeing what peoples opinions are.

If you want to preserve your own ethnicity or culture through procreation, go for it. I feel most people end up doing this anyways subconsciously and it's just impolite to state dating preferences now based on culture. Some dating sites won't even let you put down that you don't want to date (tranny) or (couple) none the less (race) or filter by (religion) or things that are super important like "do you want/have kids?".... It's not polite to say "i want exactly this type of person  because it's a lot of work to date outside of this and some are DEAL BREAKERS even if i bend on others" ....but it's what happens.

Also I think for me just watching the wildest paradox gets me and seeing asain/hispanic/black women who are with a white supremacist just boggles my mind. It's mental gymnastic gold medal on both sides.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 21, 2022)

If you don't want your white women, just give them to me

Problem solved


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 21, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> I think my point got obscured. I agree with your take I looked too deeply into the reason and less describing what it is other than paradoxical ideology.
> 
> Also, it's been stated/pointed out here I'm not a white man, which is true. So from an outside looking in perspective this my take. Although for the life of me, I cannot figure out the paradox of fucking other races women and INSISTING it's better other than "the grass is always greener on the other side".
> I just have an interest in this type of thing and seeing what peoples opinions are.
> ...


You don't understand male psychology, practically every man thinks his tribe is the best one deep down. That doesn't stop him from being a coomer and fucking women from other races. That said this thread is really weird to me as it's describing something very uncommon and localized entirely on the internet as if it's some national issue. First off, Ethan Ralph and Nick Fuentes are not "White Nationalists" lmao, they don't even have any real political beliefs. There is a real thing of "White women bad" going on in internet circles but implying it's a "White Nationalist" thing could not be further from the truth. /pol/ is like the only place I've seen outside of the normie tier internet that actually likes White women lol.

What's really going on is you look at the shit creatures like Nick the Spic or Gunt say/do and think it's a common "White Supremacist" belief when /pol/ near unanimously shits on both of them.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't know if 2020+ anime has gone woke overall, but it seems Western woke may see woke that isn't there in it.

(because they can see identity politics anywhere)


----------



## Michael Pemulis (Apr 21, 2022)

There are very few people who are against "race mixing" in this manner that could afford to turn down a possible relationship with a high quality Asian woman. Take what you can get, virgin.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 21, 2022)

I really don’t care what race I fuck, stop trying to make me feel bad for my white skin.


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 21, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I really don’t care what race I fuck, stop trying to make me feel bad for my white skin.



Wether or not you feel bad is up to you but you shouldn't feel bad about yourself for being born as you are. Fuck who you want tho just don't be a hypocrite about it.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 21, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> Wether or not you feel bad is up to you but you shouldn't feel bad about yourself for being born as you are. Fuck who you want tho just don't be a hypocrite about it.


No fat chicks though, my pelvis has a weight limit.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 21, 2022)

Just throwing out my personal experience for what it's worth.

Growing up in the 90s and the 2000s, by the end of the 90s and the early 2000s American culture had already started getting stupid in a lot of ways, think Jerry Springer, Michael Bay, Scary Movie, Survivor, Fear Factor, "is that your final answer?", "you are the weakest link... goodbye" etc

A certain baseline level of intelligence you saw in the 80s and early 90s was being replaced with lowest common denominator crap that reveled in a certain hedonistic idiocy.

In addition to that, black culture was already really big at this time, gangsta rap, hip hop, it just wasn't something I grew up with and was familiar with and had acquired a taste for.

Then I became aware of anime/manga, Japanese video games and Japan in general, it just blew my mind because it was so radically different from what I knew, Cowboy Bebop offered more gripping story and characters than anything I had seen in movies for years by that point. 

And even though this wasn't something I was really consciously aware of, Japan being a largely ethnically homogeneous country fascinated me, it was so radically different than the America I had grown up in, in addition to that everything in Japan seemed so futuristic, also a radical contrast from the America I knew.

It just offered something that I felt America was lacking even back then.

Now over the last ten years as American culture has become something that is openly hostile and negative towards white men and only doubled down on that feeling of alienation, Japanese culture continues to be an oasis, offering far more compelling story and characters than most of what you're seeing from US culture.

Hopefully that offers some perspective on the appeal of it, Japan just has something the US lacks.


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 21, 2022)

I want to say that smearing (races/groups) women isn't the #epicwin for your position you think it is and putting down other women really is _never_ something you should use to pick up a girl you like. It always comes off as a _*giant*_ cope and is not an actual compliment to the women you're trying to uplift. 

 If you will readily bash (type) of woman as subhuman, the woman you like will think, what keeps her from one day being on the chopping block? It's a jarring position to be in. Women want security from men. You have to give her that and be her secure place if you want to attract and keep her. 

This is my advice to young men from the outside looking in as a female.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 21, 2022)

What I meant in my earlier post was that I think it's for the best that media doesn't include white males as much. That's fine, they can keep their awful shows. 

If it's that way maybe it encourages people to take up other hobbies. If you can't find an identity with all of the amazing 21st century resources at your disposal you might as well neck yourself


----------



## Grub (Apr 21, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> I want to say that smearing (races/groups) women isn't the #epicwin for your position you think it is and putting down other women really is _never_ something you should use to pick up a girl you like. It always comes off as a _*giant*_ cope and is not an actual compliment to the women you're trying to uplift.
> 
> If you will readily bash (type) of woman as subhuman, the woman you like will think, what keeps her from one day being on the chopping block? It's a jarring position to be in. Women want security from men. You have to give her that and be her secure place if you want to attract and keep her.
> This is my advice to young men from the outside looking in as a female.


The thing is, a lot of men fetishize women in different ways. That's where the whole race thing comes from, those against it and those who are obsessively attracted to one race above others or whatever. Especially terminally online neet incels, but also young dudes or guys who haven't had being around a variety of people in general.

They create these idealized fantasies of women in their head and forget that people in general, men and women, wherever they're from, have a wide range of personalities, behaviours interests, all that kind of thing.

It's not even just a man, woman thing, it's a current year thing. Compared to when I was younger, people these days just seem to view other people as stereotypes and have no concept of the idea that the majority of people are just people living their lives, man, woman, wherever you're from in the world.


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 21, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Just throwing out my personal experience for what it's worth.
> 
> Growing up in the 90s and the 2000s, by the end of the 90s and the early 2000s American culture had already started getting stupid in a lot of ways, think Jerry Springer, Michael Bay, Scary Movie, Survivor, Fear Factor, "is that your final answer?", "you are the weakest link... goodbye" etc
> 
> ...


I think a lot of anime or manga (depending upon what you like) asks more of its viewer in terms of emotional or though output than ehat western media was giving. Most dramas that have reoccurring charachters are centered to women. In Japan, that's not true. Most manga/anime studios are male dominated and thus naturally will cater to men because people write what they know. (the exception to this is Kyoani which was majority female and they made a mixed range of anime that appealed to both types of viewers).

Japanese media also asks children to face ideas of death, responsibility, and other concepts that arent present in American media. It allows you to have human emotions that aren't sheltered. The media being monoethnic also tends to touch on general human emotions and what it means to be human instead of cultural/racial issues. Or if it does, it does so very subversively (Gintama is literally all about the Meiji restoration. The Aliens invading are Americans lol.)

I think for this reason the media is appealing. Media appeal speaks to a culture. American shows are very flashy and dramatic where the same show for even a British audience is often far more relaxed. It's a matter of what they think will catch peoples eyes as what stays on TV is watched by people.

America and Japan have had a long standing mutual love affair in general. Comodore Perry opened up Japan and after the Boshin war Japanese people LOVED western items as much as Americans LOVED eastern items. Both cultures attract one another for being radically different. I think this is the appeal. WWII the president was highly racist against the Japanese thus once he was out of office we went right back to cultural 69ing.

 In Japan, there are men who chase foreign women (generally blonde haired American women) and think them superior the same as there's white american men who find the Japanese woman superior. In reality, it's just a matter of personal taste and people are individuals regardless of culture. I've dated Japanese women who don't act Japanese or didn't even know about certain traditions. I've dated American women who would have perfectly fit in within an east Asian culture. General overlapping cultural traits are a good indicator of how people act _in social groups_ but it doesn't mean the _individual_ holds all the same opinions of the group.

You will rustle your own Jimmies if you go to try to date a "superior foreign asian woman not tainted by western womens ideas". Because you will realize quickly you have misunderstood an entire group of people as a media stereotype. Not all Japanese people watch anime or have nerd hobbies, not all Japanese people do traditional shit like go to festivals or even new years celebrations. Japan is literally just a place that is both great & shitty just like any other place is. People who come with tinted lenses to find their asian gf or live in anime are quickly dickslapped into reality and end up depressed. Fantasy of perfect _____ girl is not... nor is it ever.... reality. This is one flaw in media and anime. Anime girls is a man's fantasy written by men for men (which is why its _extra_ homo when men troon out over anime girls) the same way romance is written by women for women. It's fiction. You should know better. 

And if you don't know, now you know.


----------



## milk (Apr 21, 2022)

crows in guns said:


> Nick Fuentes and Ralph dont have any influence outside of interent. The alt right as a whole doesnt.


alt-right was always a boogieman, anyone adopting the label is either a grifter, tard, or both.


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 21, 2022)

milk said:


> alt-right was always a boogieman, anyone adopting the label is either a grifter, tard, or both.


This.

Unironically, I know an IRL self-decreed alt-right white supremacist through the grapevine who thought it was _totally_ saving the white race by marrying and having kids with a black/hispanic woman (who is also a retard in her own right for dating/marrying a white supremacist.) "Bleaching", as they call it, is a cope because genetics doesn't work that way. He was a personal lolcow of mine that I kept up with through friends. I don't know what happened to him other than he had to become a fed because he was friends with a prolific alt-right shooter and was too retarded to not use his home IP on his _utterly glowing _racist internet sites, discords, and for writing his tard manifestos.

This entire cope/ fediverse arc of this young man's life could have been avoided if he just admitted he liked women who were not white and there was no political reason behind this. He could have dropped his altism and just been a normal conservative.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 21, 2022)

@Meiwaku



> I think a lot of anime or manga (depending upon what you like) asks more of its viewer in terms of emotional or though output than ehat western media was giving. Most dramas that have reoccurring charachters are centered to women. In Japan, that's not true. Most manga/anime studios are male dominated and thus naturally will cater to men because people write what they know. (the exception to this is Kyoani which was majority female and they made a mixed range of anime that appealed to both types of viewers).
> 
> Japanese media also asks children to face ideas of death, responsibility, and other concepts that arent present in American media. It allows you to have human emotions that aren't sheltered. The media being monoethnic also tends to touch on general human emotions and what it means to be human instead of cultural/racial issues. Or if it does, it does so very subversively (Gintama is literally all about the Meiji restoration. The Aliens invading are Americans lol.)


This is a good point I forgot to mention, the first anime anime I really got into was DBZ, it offered such higher stakes than American cartoons, characters could get hurt or even killed, it offered more emotional intensity and honestly than anything I was seeing from American animation at the time, there was just a heavier level of drama.

The only American cartoon I had seen that was comparable was Batman: the Animated Series and even then none of the major characters died.

There were plenty of American cartoons I enjoyed throughout my childhood, but DBZ really blew me away with it's deeper emotional complexity, the vast majority of US toons just wanted to make you laugh, there wasn't much in the way of drama.

And I really can't understate how mind blowing Cowboy Bebop was, I had never seen anything like that before, characters and storylines as compelling as a movie but it wasn't just a movie, it was a 26 episode TV series, allowing you to get more deeply invested in everything than a single movie could, I think that's another place where anime excels, being able to depict things that would be beyond the budget of a live action TV series while also telling stories longer than a movie.



> America and Japan have had a long standing mutual love affair in general. Comodore Perry opened up Japan and after the Boshin war Japanese people LOVED western items as much as Americans LOVED eastern items. Both cultures attract one another for being radically different. I think this is the appeal. WWII the president was highly racist against the Japanese thus once he was out of office we went right back to cultural 69ing.


Japan and the US have a special relationship, to be sure.



> In Japan, there are men who chase foreign women (generally blonde haired American women) and think them superior the same as there's white american men who find the Japanese woman superior. In reality, it's just a matter of personal taste and people are individuals regardless of culture. I've dated Japanese women who don't act Japanese or didn't even know about certain traditions. I've dated American women who would have perfectly fit in within an east Asian culture. General overlapping cultural traits are a good indicator of how people act _in social groups_ but it doesn't mean the _individual_ holds all the same opinions of the group.
> 
> You will rustle your own Jimmies if you go to try to date a "superior foreign asian woman not tainted by western womens ideas". Because you will realize quickly you have misunderstood an entire group of people as a media stereotype. Not all Japanese people watch anime or have nerd hobbies, not all Japanese people do traditional shit like go to festivals or even new years celebrations. Japan is literally just a place that is both great & shitty just like any other place is. People who come with tinted lenses to find their asian gf or live in anime are quickly dickslapped into reality and end up depressed. Fantasy of perfect _____ girl is not... nor is it ever.... reality. This is one flaw in media and anime. Anime girls is a man's fantasy written by men for men (which is why its _extra_ homo when men troon out over anime girls) the same way romance is written by women for women. It's fiction. You should know better.
> 
> ...


My attraction to Asian women stems from simply finding them more physically attractive than a lot of other women, it's got nothing to do with supposed stereotypes of personality.

As I've matured I've gained a more realistic view of Japan, Japan obviously isn't perfect, but I think it still has something the US is increasingly lacking, a certain willingness to go the extra mile while the US is increasingly about pinching pennies, getting maximum profit for minimum cost, a self consciousness about emotional honesty in media while Japan doesn't feel like they have to slather everything in irony or bring fantasy down to boring, banal reality.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 21, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> And even though this wasn't something I was really consciously aware of, Japan being a largely ethnically homogeneous country fascinated me, it was so radically different than the America I had grown up in, in addition to that everything in Japan seemed so futuristic, also a radical contrast from the America I knew.


I`ve tried to explain it before in this forum, but I`ll try again. 

White Americans have no idea how shitty their living environment really is. We get bombarded with that “greatest country in the world” propaganda from an early age, and I`ll tell you from experience that it`s bullshit. You live in a shit stew because you`ve been told that it isn`t any better anywhere else. 

The differences between where I live now and where I would have to live in the US are astounding. A clean, safe environment for yourself and your family doesn`t have to cost millions of dollars. Public spaces don`t have to be overrun with crazy people ranting nonsense at you. You and your kids can get into the schools and jobs they want based on merit, instead of getting elbowed out of the way in favor of incompetent diversity hires. 

I can say with complete confidence that I could not afford to live as well in the US as I do here, and I live in one of the most expensive cities in the world.

Whose to blame for what`s going on in the US? Kikes? The government? Niggers? China? War in Ukraine? COVID? Boomer “fuck you, I got mine” attitudes? General apathy?

It`s irrelevant, because there is nothing you can do about any of it. You can waste your time, money, and eventually life pissing into the wind, or you can get on with escaping the crab bucket and making a better life for yourself.

I enourage any young White Man with intelligence, skills, and ambition to abandon `murka to its fate. It isn`t going to change, it`ll just drag you down with it. Your talents are in demand and will be rewarded elsewhere.

I will never return. And I`m going to keep calling niggers niggers.


----------



## yobacaust (Apr 21, 2022)

Where's the funny?


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 22, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> I`ve tried to explain it before in this forum, but I`ll try again.
> 
> White Americans have no idea how shitty their living environment really is. We get bombarded with that “greatest country in the world” propaganda from an early age, and I`ll tell you from experience that it`s bullshit. You live in a shit stew because you`ve been told that it isn`t any better anywhere else.
> 
> ...


I wanted to try teaching english to get out of the hellhole known as Canada, but most programs require at least a bachelor's degree and I can't afford college. Shit sucks.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 22, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> I`ve tried to explain it before in this forum, but I`ll try again.
> 
> White Americans have no idea how shitty their living environment really is. We get bombarded with that “greatest country in the world” propaganda from an early age, and I`ll tell you from experience that it`s bullshit. You live in a shit stew because you`ve been told that it isn`t any better anywhere else.
> 
> ...


running away is not a viable long term solution, for a variety of reaasons

first, because the better places have a limit on how many would-be immigrants they are willing and able to accept
and second, because the rot that pozzed america is spreading to these places too. for now this spread is targeting mostly europe and commonwealth countries, but even in more distant places like singapore the seeds of corruption are being planted


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 22, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> running away is not a viable long term solution, for a variety of reaasons
> 
> first, because the better places have a limit on how many would-be immigrants they are willing and able to accept
> and second, because the rot that pozzed america is spreading to these places too. for now this spread is targeting mostly europe and commonwealth countries, but even in more distant places like singapore the seeds of corruption are being planted


Rural living in the states is the way to go. People forget that most of the country isn't cities. Dangerhairs are afraid to live here, homeless are put to work, and you feel like the king of your own kingdom of you can make a little money. You have the option to surround yourself with things you didn't even know you'd like

Ex: The Tranch is the most tangible attempt I've seen of corrupt people attempting to infiltrate rural areas. They've been falling apart at the seams for years.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 22, 2022)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> Rural living in the states is the way to go. People forget that most of the country isn't cities. Dangerhairs are afraid to live here, homeless are put to work, and you feel like the king of your own kingdom of you can make a little money. You have the option to surround yourself with things you didn't even know you'd like
> 
> Ex: The Tranch is the most tangible attempt I've seen of corrupt people attempting to infiltrate rural areas. They've been falling apart at the seams for years.


So you think. You can run to rural places and they'll just follow you. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 22, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> running away is not a viable long term solution, for a variety of reaasons
> 
> first, because the better places have a limit on how many would-be immigrants they are willing and able to accept
> and second, because the rot that pozzed america is spreading to these places too. for now this spread is targeting mostly europe and commonwealth countries, but even in more distant places like singapore the seeds of corruption are being planted


Skilled immigrants are always in demand. No skills? Enjoy living with your niggers. Want out? Better think of something.

The second assertion is false. People from outside the anglosphere may not have the same access to information about globohomo that we do, but they know a bad idea when they see it. Japan sees how well mass-importing niggers and islamikazes worked for the west and wants no part of it. Japs who follow it can even point at the jews as the culprits. Nigger Lives Matter and feminism will never be serious things here.

A homogeneous society also means that kikes may be able to buy a handful of politicians, but the rest of the populace (and other politicians) will always be suspicious of them.

Singapore trades homogenity for strict laws. They have to, with so many streetshitters and chinks living in close proximity.  Drug dealers still get the death penalty. Lee Kuan Yew would have hanged as many niggers as it would have required to turn Detroit into a productive town again. I enjoyed my time there.

There are plenty of better places to live, if you have the skills and the will. Anyone who argues that there’s no place to go just doesn’t want to be left alone in the dark and hopes someone will fight the battles for him.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 22, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> A homogeneous society also means that kikes may be able to buy a handful of politicians, but the rest of the populace (and other politicians) will always be suspicious of them.


So diversity makes politicians more likely to be corrupt and less diversity makes it harder for the jews?


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Apr 22, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> So diversity makes politicians more likely to be corrupt and less diversity makes it harder for the jews?


We should have picked our own cotton


----------



## Ruin (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't think I've ever met an irl white supremacist who also didn't have the most severe case of yellow fever I've ever seen.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 22, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I don't think I've ever met an irl white supremacist who also didn't have the most severe case of yellow fever I've ever seen.


Don't think you met a lot of white supremacist. Can't say I did.


----------



## Australianbirdfruit (Apr 22, 2022)

Imagine taking pointers on contemporary hardships befalling white, heterosexual men from a homosexual, asian woman, kek.

All of OP's bulletpoints under the headlines _Unhealthy Views of Women, Global Influences, Anti-social Outlets_ and _Poor Coping Mechanisms_ can easily, and more accurately, be applied to feminists. It's almost as if the problems plaguing white men today are more inconspicuous and multifaceted than a purported hatred of race, even though that admittedly plays a certain part in it. In times of yore, I had absolutely no problems with the idea of getting together with a black woman, until I realized the potential hazards that would befall me should my chosen black partner be a sympathizer for nigger chimpouts in the name of BLM and saint Fentanyl Floyd, and be a staunch supporter of socialist doctrine and the sacred gibs. The same applies to white women, unfortunately, in equal or perhaps even greater measure. Women are, after all, ultimately emotional creatures. It's like when you see feminists on this site sperg in threads about trannies, that men are to blame for the current social climate, casually disregarding the fact that their own gender is the harbringer of all "progressive" talking points that led to the floodgates opening for today's lunacy. Give it to feminists to always shift the blame. Most white women seem to have an incredibly difficult time in imagining a country that is not overrun by chimps from the third world seeking gibs and fertile ground for creating their own renegade society inside their host country's society, which should give one pause on the validity of the accusation of them being race traitors.

I'm starting to increasingly subscribe to the idea of feminism being a giant shit test, which the white men of the western world failed miserably at.

Mocking incels for wanting "tradwifes" is all well and good, but there's certainly truth to the "honey, I found a picture of your grandmother"-meme.

Whatever the answer to the animosity towards white men today is, it certainly isn't for them to opt out for some chink.


Secret Asshole said:


> It has little to nothing to do with any of that. It has to do with cultural and ideological shifts in the totality of our culture. The US used to be an honor and dignity culture, where minor slights could be rubbed off and major ones were dealt with by authority, but there was still a sense of honor and pride about families and people.
> 
> It has switched to a culture of victimhood and shame, where you are supposed to be ashamed of who and what you are and that victims deserve the highest amount of respect and are completely reliant on authority. It has little to nothing to do with race, but with attitudes. Shame and victiomhood, as well as appealing to authority predominate, whereas cultures of honor and dignity are falling out of place.
> 
> ...





DumbDude42 said:


> >thread about "The Disenfranchisement of Young Men in The West"
> >made by asian lesbian
> >opens with intense marxist rant about how race is a social construct and white people aint real
> off to a great start OP
> View attachment 3199599


You gentlemen hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Evo (Apr 22, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I don't think I've ever met an irl white supremacist who also didn't have the most severe case of yellow fever I've ever seen.


Pardon.


wait, nevermind, married a Finnish woman.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 23, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I really don’t care what race I fuck, stop trying to make me feel bad for my white skin.


Like I said in many a thread, it seems the woke cult has this commie "collective punishment" mentality, and they also project their "groupthink" onto other kinds of people. So thinking all of a "community" are alike leads to the BS "logic" that every white person is responsible for the actions of other white people - past or present - and a white person is automatically "privileged" just by being white. In other words, commie "collective punishment" mentality is why they think "all whites are racists".



			
				Ted said:
			
		

> Leftists tend to hate anything that has an image of being strong, good and successful. They hate America, they hate Western civilization, they hate white males, they hate rationality.


----------



## DustBuns (Apr 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I don't think I've ever met an irl white supremacist who also didn't have the most severe case of yellow fever I've ever seen.


Japanese are honorary Aryans after all.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 23, 2022)

But is there anything less manly than discussing identity politics online?

I think if people want to help young men they'd be better off giving them practical advice like "Hey did you know that probably 95% of the electric devices/power tools people throw away could be fixed in less than half an hour? Try cleaning the internals of the switches on your power tools, it probably doesn't turn on because there's dirt between the contacts! Consider learning to solder, it's super easy! Learn the basics of car repair, it's tough on newer cars but on older ones you can do a lot of stuff yourself!", like give these people advice that would technically help anyone but would simply help men more.

Plus if they're weird incels, nothing makes women swoon like displays of grit, will, and self reliance, and the bar for what that entails has never been lower.



Ruin said:


> I don't think I've ever met an irl white supremacist who also didn't have the most severe case of yellow fever I've ever seen.


That's not true, a lot of them would much rather fuck 14 year olds. Asians are usually their second choice.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 23, 2022)

DustBuns said:


> Japanese are honorary Aryans after all.




Cool Hirohito


----------



## DustBuns (Apr 23, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> View attachment 3208662
> Cool Hirohito


A Helga Pataki unibrow would go great with his dick tickler 'stache.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 23, 2022)

Sorry to be an uncultured swine but what is that pink nipple deal?


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 23, 2022)

Reluctant MC said:


> Sorry to be an uncultured swine but what is that pink nipple deal?


Ask Josh


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 23, 2022)

Reluctant MC said:


> Sorry to be an uncultured swine but what is that pink nipple deal?


it's the official internet nazi larp litmus test to determine your racial status
pink nipples = white
brown nipples = mutt


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> it's the official internet nazi larp litmus test to determine your racial status
> pink nipples = white
> brown nipples = mutt


Oh, thank you. That explains why they end up in hot tubs together. Can't hide your nipples there.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 23, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> Asian-Americans parents will be happier at the prospect of a white son-in-law rather than a black one for what I heard...


No parents would be happy with a black son- in-law, it's just that Asian and Arab parents will also probably murder prospective son-in-law.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 23, 2022)

The United States is one of several countries I have lived in. And I can not help but note that some states here are as different from one another as many countries are from one another.  An argument made about almost anything, be that economics or culture in one state can be entirely different in another state.

I think it is important when we consider what an American is; in that we recognize vast differences between states that means an overview of a "white American" is an impossible term to use based on the vast cultural differences from one white American region to another. This applies to other races as well but I'm keeping it pinned on whites for this thread.

One notable difference I have felt is real in the USA is the poor confidence level of it's populace in general when it comes to security of their held values. As the best example I can give you, in other countries where I have lived there were vast numbers of  various cultures present and persons, and while the same can be said for some parts of the USA, the critical difference was in genuine acceptance.

In a nightclub district in the USA one might find club representations of perhaps 6-10 ethnic cultures and from my observation you could count on each of these clubs to have a group to cater to.I.e. Latino club full of Latino's, and an asian club filed with Asians, a black club filled with blacks...etc.etc.  Whereas, in the other countries I lived you'd have the same themed clubs, but I would note that the clubs would hold as patrons a far far higher mix of races enjoying the culture of the other race.  So a black club instead of having 95% blacks as in the USA, in the other country it might only be 50% and the other 50% would be other races.

It just seemed in other places that the differences are actually celebrated and the company of other races is sought for the purpose of seeking out differences for the joy of immersion rather than their exclusion.

The blacks, Asians, Brazilians, Belgians, South Africans, Nigerioans, French and Polynesian's I've known we all knew we were different and shit, we even recognized that and at some level all knew that the cultural differences would likely not favor long term friendship, but at no time did that become a reason for exclusion.  

Anyways the older you get things change. In your 20's you can make friends with just about anyone but the older you get the less important it becomes and your groups of real friends shrinks, and by that I mean less is more.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Apr 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> But is there anything less manly than discussing identity politics online?
> 
> I think if people want to help young men they'd be better off giving them practical advice like "Hey did you know that probably 95% of the electric devices/power tools people throw away could be fixed in less than half an hour? Try cleaning the internals of the switches on your power tools, it probably doesn't turn on because there's dirt between the contacts! Consider learning to solder, it's super easy! Learn the basics of car repair, it's tough on newer cars but on older ones you can do a lot of stuff yourself!", like give these people advice that would technically help anyone but would simply help men more.
> 
> ...


I literally know nobody my own generation who owns power tools. Why would they? They don't own a house.


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Apr 23, 2022)

Lord Neeba said:


> I literally know nobody my own generation who owns power tools. Why would they? They don't own a house.


That’s ultimately one of the shittiest things befalling Gen Y and Z, unable to own houses/land - having something that is a concrete asset that always exists in physical reality is deeply important for the soul.

Some places are easier to buy in to than others. A shitty three bedroom shack 50 miles from the city in Australia is close to 1 million USD now, so it’s almost next to impossible in this country


----------



## ₱Φ₽∄ ✟ɧΩ✟₳₽ɧΩ₿∄ ✟ɧ∄ ⅫⅠ ₸ɧ (Apr 23, 2022)

Narutard said:


> Social media was a mistake and I hate how addictive it is. It’s a giant waste of time and adds nothing but a false sense of belonging
> 
> I should just stop coming back here.


I think you're confused, KF is _anti_social media.


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Null said:


> Chink women look like dogs.



There's over 1.4 billion Chinese.  The attractive ones are snapped up by the media industry over there pretty fast.


I think the disenfranchisement of Men in the West is due to Women now earning the same and working similar jobs to Men.  Women are the biggest consumers.  And since we have a consumer driven economy, the general market, media, entertainment, have shifted from a Male dominated culture, over to a Female one, since they are spending more than similarly earning Men.  In fact now it's almost become hostile to Men and their interests.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Apr 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> it's the official internet nazi larp litmus test to determine your racial status
> pink nipples = white
> brown nipples = mutt


Given that nipple color is a wide spectrum, What is the race status for beige/yellowish nipples?


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 23, 2022)

b0x said:


> There's over 1.4 billion Chinese.  The attractive ones are snapped up by the media industry over there pretty fast.
> View attachment 3210181View attachment 3210182
> 
> I think the disenfranchisement of Men in the West is due to Women now earning the same and working similar jobs to Men.  Women are the biggest consumers.  And since we have a consumer driven economy, the general market, media, entertainment, have shifted from a Male dominated culture, over to a Female one, since they are spending more than similarly earning Men.  In fact now it's almost become hostile to Men and their interests.


Do you realise you're an example of that disenfranchisement incel bro?
context: He shit up the incel.is thread with an incel pity party


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 23, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> Given that nipple color is a wide spectrum, What is the race status for beige/yellowish nipples?


Guess I’m truly white. No mutt.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 23, 2022)

Windows 10 Upgrade said:


> That’s ultimately one of the shittiest things befalling Gen Y and Z, unable to own houses/land - having something that is a concrete asset that always exists in physical reality is deeply important for the soul.
> 
> Some places are easier to buy in to than others. A shitty three bedroom shack 50 miles from the city in Australia is close to 1 million USD now, so it’s almost next to impossible in this country


Canadian here. Same issue. You have whole generations simply unable to own land.


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> Given that nipple color is a wide spectrum, What is the race status for beige/yellowish nipples?


----------



## CiaphasCain (Apr 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> pink nipples = white


Uh oh guess I'm a nigger...


----------



## Netizennameless (Apr 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> 'work hard to better yourself' is a viable approach to situations that actually work that way. like, if you're fat and want to be thin, 'work hard on your exercise routine and diet' is a good way to achieve that goal.
> 
> but for issues that are broader and less clear cut, it isn't. like, how is one supposed to "work hard" at finding a social circle or even a girlfriend?


You work hard at developing a craft, something you're passionate about.  In doing that you meet people who share at least one common interest.   Some of them you will have more interests in common and that's where your social circle develops. 



DumbDude42 said:


> that would be counterproductive, cause you'll just come off as desperate, as trying too hard, which is a major turnoff for most people.
> and it's similar when it comes to a lot of peoples economic/financial situation. imagine you're stuck in a dead end job that barely pays enough for you to pay your bills. how do you get to a better place from there? the first advice is usually  to get a better education, but your full time job doesnt give you the free time necessary to get that, and you can't quit the job because you need the money to live. "just work harder bro" doesn't really apply, it's meaningless non-advice.


It's all about how you spend that time you have.  Most people waste it getting drunk or binge watching shows or any number of unproductive distractions.  

I like to program.  I also had to learn it on the side while i worked full time, starting in a call center.  I used my personal projects as an excuse to learn and now i get paid to program professionally.  

As another example, if you like cars then channel your energy into learning to repair them.  You can get detailed video instructions on how to repair almost anything from youtube. That can lead to a job as a mechanic with enough time and effort.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Apr 24, 2022)

There will never be a more appropriate time to post this:


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 24, 2022)

White Nationalism is just an excuse for more federal funding because if a fucking nipple test is what bogs them down they really are not a threat.

You think ISIS goes around asking other dudes to show them their nipples? Fuck no, and the US Government gave those guys piles of guns and equipment.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 24, 2022)

Women are the problem and I'm tired of pretending they're not. Women already have 35+ bodies before they're married, and when they marry they fuck 35 more guys behind the husband's back. To me the most shocking aspect of this all (even more shocking than the high numbers) is that many women seem to be proud of it, as if this was some kind achievement. The opposite is the case: The lower a woman's body count, the prouder she can be. What's shocking is that women are also so cute and smart! ❤ I really think they can rehabilitated.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 24, 2022)

tl;dr ching ching ping pong, shut up dyke


----------



## b0x (Apr 25, 2022)

Marissa Moira said:


> White Nationalism is just an excuse for more federal funding because if a fucking nipple test is what bogs them down they really are not a threat.
> 
> You think ISIS goes around asking other dudes to show them their nipples? Fuck no, and the US Government gave those guys piles of guns and equipment.



I hope you aren't being serious now.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Apr 25, 2022)

If society is so bad that you think a nipple test is the way to fix it, then got some news for you of why you cry yourself to sleep at night


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm surprised no-one's brought up the fact that white women tend to be fatter on average than asian women. Unsurprisingly, most people of both sexes don't want to fuck hambeasts that have more rolls than an industrial bakery.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 26, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> I want to say that smearing (races/groups) women isn't the #epicwin for your position you think it is and putting down other women really is _never_ something you should use to pick up a girl you like. It always comes off as a _*giant*_ cope and is not an actual compliment to the women you're trying to uplift.
> 
> If you will readily bash (type) of woman as subhuman, the woman you like will think, what keeps her from one day being on the chopping block? It's a jarring position to be in. Women want security from men. You have to give her that and be her secure place if you want to attract and keep her.
> 
> This is my advice to young men from the outside looking in as a female.


I'll start this off by saying thanks  for the unique perspective. It explained things in a way that seems like I can follow the logic even if I don't agree with it. That's super enlightening compared to the usually mystifying screeds. I still need to kind of synthesize a response to your main points but do want to respond to this comment and sperg about race/ethnicity/nationality. First while I understand where you are coming from, guys taking your first bit of advice are going to misunderstand and fuck-up. Trust me, the ones that need advice are going to take that, saddle up, and ride right off to white-knight/nice-guy territory. I'm not taking the side of being mean but it's also possible to have some banter or even be negative without being toxic. You might say it comes off as a giant cope, but I could also say your OP strikes me as a giant cope that for most Asian women crossing the bridge to be with a white man is a _whole_ lot more likely than being a lesbian (at least long-term).

I get what you're saying about bashing and it can definitely weigh heavy if it is persistent. That said a good partner might jar you or nudge you out of your comfort zone from time to time. Those challenges and rising to them as a couple is how you find compatibility and grow. "Trying to uplift" is one of those mystifying things to me again. Men aren't exactly commented/uplifted and generally learn young enough compliments are easily perceived as making a pass. People that really are that offended won't bother discussing it with you, and _a lot_ of women/NPC types just cannot handle it at all. If a couple of comments are going to send someone into an autistic rage I can't _not_ bring them up if we're arguing.



Spoiler: On Race



Instead of trying to argue or get autistically bogged down I think explaining my perspective would be better. My forebearers were shipped to the US from bongland at some indeterminate time in the past. Between time, lost records, misspellings, etc. it's not really possible for me to say with certainty where I'm "from" in the way a lot of people ask. If I simply say American I'm either told that's not a thing or they assume I mean Native American. Even if that wasn't the case, that doesn't really explain much in the similar way nationality/ethnicity would apply elsewhere. My skin is pale, I'm not hispanic, so I am white. "Black" similarly describes the typical black American who would be unable to draw their heritage beyond slavery. Because of really kind of interesting but not-wholly-relevant history Spanish heritage gets a special "Hispanic" designation (or Latino if you through a geographic qualifier). I had a Ghanian professor who was obviously black but if you asked his race/ethnicity the way I experience it, I would probably make it a point of saying Ghanian instead of just black. If he had been Bantu or Xhosa I'd say that instead.

I'll defer to you on the finer points of Asian racism but I would imagine it is a similar thing with differentiating between say Chinise nationality or Hmong people. This stuff can get really retarded really fast if you want to get bogged down in semantics. To borrow something I learned from my Chinese business associates: it's same-same, but different. There are diverse and myriad systems across the world that have been put in place throughout history to more or less do the same thing.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> I`ve tried to explain it before in this forum, but I`ll try again.
> 
> White Americans have no idea how shitty their living environment really is. We get bombarded with that “greatest country in the world” propaganda from an early age, and I`ll tell you from experience that it`s bullshit. You live in a shit stew because you`ve been told that it isn`t any better anywhere else.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how you make a reference to the boomer "fuck you, I got mine" attitude then proceed to shill the exact same thing. If you stand up for no one, no one will stand up for you.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

It's been said before and I'll say it again, the reason everyone is seething about "White Men" is because they're adopting the same attitudes about race that literally every other race holds themselves to, with the exception being quasi wealthy, cosmopolitan non-whites in Western countries, who are so deracinated and mentally destroyed that they can hardly be called a standard to strive for.

White Men were quite ready to embrace your post-racial utopia, until you kept villifying them and self preservation/reality kicked in.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> It's amazing how you make a reference to the boomer "fuck you, I got mine" attitude then proceed to shill the exact same thing. If you stand up for no one, no one will stand up for you.


Suit yourself. Some people are smart enough to stop pissing in the wind, others develop a piss fetish.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Suit yourself. Some people are smart enough to stop pissing in the wind, others develop a piss fetish.


Typically whenever I hear someone making a fatalist argument they're really just shilling their pet ideology as "the inevitable course of history", not accusing you of that though, I think you're just demoralized.
I'll just ask you though what exactly do you think America's "inevitable" fate is?


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> Typically whenever I hear someone making a fatalist argument they're really just shilling their pet ideology as "the inevitable course of history", not accusing you of that though, I think you're just demoralized.
> I'll just ask you though what exactly do you think America's "inevitable" fate is?


You’re a good little slave, well-trained and perfectly propagandized.

A nigger will kill you and your fellow whites will pretend they don’t know anything about how or why, because it didn’t happen to them or theirs.

I repeat: don’t come here, it’s just awful because it isn’t ‘murka.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> You’re a good little slave, well-trained and perfectly propagandized.
> 
> A nigger will kill you and your fellow whites will pretend they don’t know anything about how or why, because it didn’t happen to them or theirs.
> 
> I repeat: don’t come here, it’s just awful because it isn’t ‘murka.


I live in a >95% White Town, if a nigger wants to kill me I'll just shoot him.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> I live in a >95% White Town, if a nigger wants to kill me I'll just shoot him.


No you won’t. You’re a big talking coward who is going to drop his gunz and cry about how nawt rayciss he is just as soon as he starts feeling the pressure.

You just want someone to fight your battles for you while you try to figure out the most advantageous time to stab him in the back.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> No you won’t. You’re a big talking coward who is going to drop his gunz and cry about how nawt rayciss he is just as soon as he starts feeling the pressure.
> 
> You just want someone to fight your battles for you while you try to figure out the most advantageous time to stab him in the back.


"You're a big talking coward" from the guy who tells everyone to run away and basically admits surrender.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> "You're a big talking coward" from the guy who tells everyone to run away and basically admits surrender.


Nope, I traded up. It’s a concept your first American immigrant ancestor would have been familiar with, leaving a shithole for someplace that is better in every measurable way.

But you do you, because it’s all you can do. Enjoy your niggers.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 27, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> I live in a >95% White Town, if a nigger wants to kill me I'll just shoot him.


So, by your own admission, you *are* an nigger.


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> No you won’t. You’re a big talking coward who is going to drop his gunz and cry about how nawt rayciss he is just as soon as he starts feeling the pressure.
> 
> You just want someone to fight your battles for you while you try to figure out the most advantageous time to stab him in the back.


Just look at the jogger trial. You can be all-but deputized but if you kill a nigger and are white you are going to jail or worse.

America worships niggers. All western countries do.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 28, 2022)

"....You have to fuck "white women" to save the "white race" y'know...."

Let's see how some folks will react if we change a bit that quote like this: "You have to fuck "(((white))) women" to save the "(((white))) race" y'know...."


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 28, 2022)

I never see any of those white nationalist fuckers pratice what they preach about having kids. They all seem to be single internet pundits.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 1, 2022)

Australianbirdfruit said:


> Imagine taking pointers on contemporary hardships befalling white, heterosexual men from a homosexual, asian woman, kek.
> 
> All of OP's bulletpoints under the headlines _Unhealthy Views of Women, Global Influences, Anti-social Outlets_ and _Poor Coping Mechanisms_ can easily, and more accurately, be applied to feminists. It's almost as if the problems plaguing white men today are more inconspicuous and multifaceted than a purported hatred of race, even though that admittedly plays a certain part in it. In times of yore, I had absolutely no problems with the idea of getting together with a black woman, until I realized the potential hazards that would befall me should my chosen black partner be a sympathizer for nigger chimpouts in the name of BLM and saint Fentanyl Floyd, and be a staunch supporter of socialist doctrine and the sacred gibs. The same applies to white women, unfortunately, in equal or perhaps even greater measure. Women are, after all, ultimately emotional creatures. It's like when you see feminists on this site sperg in threads about trannies, that men are to blame for the current social climate, casually disregarding the fact that their own gender is the harbringer of all "progressive" talking points that led to the floodgates opening for today's lunacy. Give it to feminists to always shift the blame. Most white women seem to have an incredibly difficult time in imagining a country that is not overrun by chimps from the third world seeking gibs and fertile ground for creating their own renegade society inside their host country's society, which should give one pause on the validity of the accusation of them being race traitors.
> 
> ...


----------

